# 2010 Sentra cvt replaced



## Daveed925 (Nov 6, 2019)

As most of you know these cvt trans are a gamble, mine went out at 171k miles. I swapped it with a unit from an EBay vendor.
Talk about a pain in the neck. I Literally said to myself halfway through that if this doesnt work ill junk the car ?. 60 miles in and it all seems to be working up to snuff.. except I have a constant flashing air bag light and VDC lit up on the dash. 
I double checked all my connections in the engine bay, checked all the fuses, and finally did a reset but no change. I’m thinking it has something to do with the steering column having been disconnected at the universal joint when I droped the k member along with the steering rack..but I'm not so sure.. looks to me like its electronic assisted steering from what I can see by popping my head under the dash.. nothing electrical was disconnected interior so im at a loss.. 

Perhaps someone here has taken the gamble as I have and replaced thier own CVT.
How do I get rid of these lights?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Did you tie the steering wheel in place so it wouldn't spin? If not, it may have and could have caused the wires in the spiral cable (a.k.a. "clock spring") to break, setting the codes.


----------

